# Craftsman 24cc Gas Line Trimmer



## waresoft (May 18, 2007)

Hello,

I am having a problem with a 24cc gas line trimmer from Craftsman. It is model # 358-798570.

It wouldn't start. We had no spark. And no fuel delivery. I took it apart and cleaned it up. We did have a problem. My buddy broke the piston ring. (That's whole other story there). 

However, I have a new ignition module and a new piston ring ordered. They will be replaced when they arrive.

Right now it is assembled without the ring. It has a very weak spark, and no compression (duh, no ring). However, I noticed that when we tried to start it, (which we didn't expect to happen). We pulled the spark plug out immediately after trying to start it. We discovered that the plug was dry. 

It shouldn't have been. So it isn't getting any fuel. However, I took the carb off and took it apart, cleaned it really good with carb cleaner. Fuel flows through it with no problems. I don't understand why it has no fuel, or is it due to the lack of "vacuum" due to there being no ring?

Also, does anybody know what the gap is for the magneto? I want to set it correctly when the new ignition module and ring come so that it will work.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

for the magneto, use the card or the dollar trick, keep on adjusting till you have a good blue spark


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Mag gap is usually .010 to .012 or the thickness of a new business card. The rings create pressure in the crankcase on the downstroke whiche forces the fuel into the combustion chamber. Your problem will probably go away with the new ring unless on reassembly you still have a crankcase leak somewhere. Many 2-cycles have been trashed because of an undetected air leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## waresoft (May 18, 2007)

Thank you very much. I forgot to mention that I used a business card to set the magneto. The spark is poor, that is why we ordered a new ignition module. I will set the new one using a business card as per your suggestions.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No compression, no fuel to plug. 2 cycle engines need good compression to draw fuel as well. If it has little or no compression, it will have little to no vacuum to draw fuel into the crankcase, then it uses pressure in the crankcase to force fuel up into the cylinder. 

Until you put a piston ring on it and make sure the crankcase has a good seal, don't expect the carburetor to supply fuel as it should.

On a 2 cycle a lot of variables come into play in order for the engine to run.


----------

